# ALSA: alsa-header-1.0.8_rc1 [RISOLTO]

## adam_z

dove posso trovare ALSA-HEADER-1.0.8_rc1.tar.bz2 ?

Ho installato GENTOO a fine luglio partendo dal CD "senza rete" 2005.0 e mi serve per installare correttamente l'audio.

L'ho cercato un po' ovunque ma non lo trovo.

Il PC con GENTOO non posso collegarlo a internet, però ho altra postazione che può. Dove posso scaricarlo?

GRAZIE

PS: mi serviva per installare ALSA-UTILS.Last edited by adam_z on Tue Feb 07, 2006 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

quel pacchetto è vecchio.

fai un emerge --sync, seguito da un emerge -uDN world e poi vai avanti con l'installazione. la dipendenza si risolverà da sola.

----------

## adam_z

- emerge --sync

- emerge -uDN world

così corregge le dipendenze.

ma se il PC dove è installato GENTOO non è collegato in rete si aggiorna lo stesso?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> ma se il PC dove è installato GENTOO non è collegato in rete si aggiorna lo stesso?

 

eh...?! come fa ad aggiornarsi se non è collegato in rete  :Question: 

devi collegarlo, scusa   :Laughing: 

----------

## adam_z

l'ho installato dal CD "senza rete" e poi ho installato kde dal CD pakages.

poi ad agosto dovevo sistemare l'audio ma non avevo i pacchetti necessari. A settembre fino ad oggi ho avuto dei casini, e adesso ho visto che ormai ciò che ho installato non è vecchio ma di +! Però volevo risolvere il problema. Soltanto che mi serve questo pacchetto altrimenti non riesco a installare alsa-utils.

PS: ho un altro PC collegato a internet, scarico con quello, poi metto su n floppy e lo porto sul PC con GENTOO.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> PS: ho un altro PC collegato a internet, scarico con quello, poi metto su n floppy e lo porto sul PC con GENTOO.

 

è un macello... anche perché ormai il download avrà superato i 100 MB. non è meglio se colleghi la macchina che devi aggiornare e fai un aggiornamento completo una volta per tutte? almeno poi è a posto

----------

## Ferdinando

Dunque: scarica uno snapshot di portage ed il suo md5 ad esempio da http://gentoo.osuosl.org/snapshots/; poi lo metti in /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync e dai emerge-webrsync: così l'albero di portage sarà aggiornato.

A questo punto però avrai un mucchio di files da aggiornare; ci vorrà molta pazienza, comunque con emerge -pfuND world &>nomefile puoi ottenere una lista delle url da cercare, e se la dai in pasto a wget -c (c'è anche per windows) puoi scaricare i sorgenti da un altro pc. Mi auguro che l'altro pc abbia una connessione veloce. E qualcosa di più di un floppy.

Senza aggiornare però la vedo dura.

Ciao

----------

## adam_z

Altrimenti scarico il CD 2005.1 e rifaccio l'installazione, anche se mi sarebbe piaciuto provare a sistemare l'audio.

O mi consigliate un altro tipo di installazione?

----------

## Ferdinando

senti a me alsa-headers usa alsa-driver-1.0.11rc3.tar.bz2 come sorgente; se è così anche a te (emerge -pf alsa-headers) il tarball di quella versione è qui.

Ciao

----------

## adam_z

che ha bisogno di quattro pacchetti tra cui alsa-header-1.0.8_rc1.

Ho trovato in rete alsa-header-1.0.9 ma quando faccio emerge alsa-utils mi dice che non trova i sorgenti.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> che ha bisogno di quattro pacchetti tra cui alsa-header-1.0.8_rc1.

 

Sì ma ti chiedevo se il nome del file che hai scritto nel titolo te lo dice lui o lo hai dedotto tu: perché nel portage attuale non esiste un sorgente apposito per gli headers, ma usa lo stesso sorgente dei drivers; posteresti un

```
emerge -pf alsa-headers 2>/dev/stdout | sed 's|^.*/distfiles/||; s| .*$||'
```

spero di aver scritto bene  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

----------

## adam_z

quando faccio emerge alsa-utils il primo pacchetto che vuole è quello.

PS: adesso vado a dormire, riprendo domani.

PER ORA GRAZIE MILLE LO STESSO.

----------

## .:chrome:.

rinnovo la mia proposta: collega la macchina ad internet ed aggiornala una volta per tutte. quando è a posto puoi anche tralasciare tutti gli aggiornamenti ecc, ma almeno una volta è sistemata  :Smile: 

----------

## adam_z

mi dai qualche dritta, il PC che ha GENTOO è in LAN con altro PC con WIN-XP, e quest'ultimo ha l'ADSL.

Però ho installato solo GENTOO 2005.0 senza rete (e saltando il punto 3 del collegamento alla rete) e kde.

Cosa devo fare per collegarlo all'altro PC e usare INTERNET? Cioè per ora il collegamento è solo fisico (c'è il cavo) ma non comunicano i due PC: cosa devo settare?

----------

## u238

segui il handbook  :Razz: 

...l'indirizzo del PC con WinXP sarà il tuo gateway, ovviamente devi impostare la condivisione internet in WinXP

----------

## adam_z

- devo impostare l'idirizzo ip, il subnet mask, il broadcast, e il gateway.

- poi devo impostare nel PC con WINXP che ha l'ADSL la condivisione (questo è a posto perchè la condivide con altro PC).

Facendo ipconfig mi da le informazioni di eth0 e mi sembrano corrette.

Poi bisogna aggiungere per forza eth0 al runlevel o si può fare a meno?

----------

## u238

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> - devo impostare l'idirizzo ip, il subnet mask, il broadcast, e il gateway.
> 
> - poi devo impostare nel PC con WINXP che ha l'ADSL la condivisione (questo è a posto perchè la condivide con altro PC).
> 
> Facendo ipconfig mi da le informazioni di eth0 e mi sembrano corrette.
> ...

 

Delle prove tipiche per vedere se la rete è up è provare a pingare il gateway/router, se lo pinga, dovrebbe essere tutto ok.

No non serve metterlo nel runlevel, in teoria basta che dai un "start" quando ti serve la rete.

----------

